# SeaUMarine - Weekend Specials.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I think Ken's getting ready for Boxing Day  and clearing his inventory; making way for a Christmas Shipment . I just left the store and he was having a weekend sale on most of his corals. A lot of his pieces are $35/each or 2/$60 - including his crocea clams. Nice Florida Ricordias for $9.99. Happy Hunting.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

damn you taipan! you always get a head start!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Two words:*

"No Life".....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

was there and got a crocea clam, but it almost the same colors that big one I got from you. where were my eyes? 
will sell it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

sig said:


> was there and got a crocea clam, but it almost the same colors that big one I got from you. where were my eyes?
> will sell it


lol it happens to the best of us!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

You and me, both.



Taipan said:


> "No Life".....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

lol.....

Secondly....we're all guilty of it whether we admit it or not......do you know how many times I buy a coral and introduce it into my display; only to be disappointed by how it 'fits' into the grand scheme of things? Whether it be coloration or placement. Or....I just get plain bored of it.

Then...you sell it to make room for others. Vicious cycle.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Taipan said:


> "No Life".....





Taipan said:


> lol.....
> 
> .
> 
> Then...you sell it to make room for others. Vicious cycle.


the biggest fun of this exercise, that you always sell it cheaper 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I know. All modesty and ego aside.... I guarantee you that there are people waiting for you (or me) to sell our coral pieces. I think we generally have a good eye. We're just too picky. lol


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Taipan said:


> I know. All modesty and ego aside.... I guarantee you that there are people waiting for you (or me) to sell our coral pieces. I think we generally have a good eye. We're just too picky. lol


Dont know what you are talking about... Oh, the clam over there acclimating (with an open mantle), pay no attention to that.... Lol

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

